# Stone chip repair.



## James_Humphries (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello, I'm new here so excuse me if this isn't in the right place. Im going to tackle the stone chips on the front bumper of my 2011 mini one in black I'm going to try to attach photos. and Im just confirming that before I do it I have the right idea. I've bought the correct touch up paint from mini to match my car a94 I believe the colour code is from memory. It's a two part touch up colour and then lacquer. So this is how Im assuming it's done, can someone more knowledgeable than me let me know if it's right.
Clay whole panel
Degrease and dry it.
Then with a ****tail stick dab that paint in the stone chips so the paint is below the level of surrounding paint 
Let cure then put lacquer(clear coat) over the top above the surrounding paint.
When done all chips wet sand with 3000 grit so spots are level with surrounding paintwork. And while I'm at it may as well wet sand the whole bumper.
Use cutting compound and finally polish it. 
Any tips or tricks would be great too. Especially in the wet sanding department as I'm doing it by hand for the first time? 
Many Thanks 
James


----------



## James_Humphries (Jul 31, 2018)

Photos:
https://ibb.co/nbGOFe
https://ibb.co/feq5Tz


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Your plan of action that you've described is about right. It's pretty much how I deal with stone chips.

But looking at the first pic you've linked to, you have lots of chips right on corners/edges. You are playing a very dangerous game wetsanding and compounding along those areas, even by hand. High risk of going through the paint and making a mess of things!

I'd just mix up a tiny bit of colour and clear and fill the chips in with the ****tail stick or even a needle, and see what they look like from a few feet away, you may just be happy with the result, and then you won't have to risk the sanding and compounding scenario.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

On second thoughts, I know you've already purchased some touch up paint, but you might be better off with something like the Chipex system? I've yet to try it, but looks like a much safer option for your needs. I get hammered with chips so it'll be worth a try for me too.


----------



## James_Humphries (Jul 31, 2018)

pugoman said:


> On second thoughts, I know you've already purchased some touch up paint, but you might be better off with something like the Chipex system? I've yet to try it, but looks like a much safer option for your needs. I get hammered with chips so it'll be worth a try for me too.


Sorry mate thought I replied to your first post but apparently not. Im going to give this touch up paint a crack first I got a bargain on it only paid 15 quid. I looked into the chipex system but I think it's 30 quid so I'll try the genuine mini paint and get back to you. I'll take your advice about mixing the lacquer with the paint for the edge. I will reply with photos when it's all done. I should get round to doing it in a few weeks thanks for your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## James_Humphries (Jul 31, 2018)

pugoman said:


> On second thoughts, I know you've already purchased some touch up paint, but you might be better off with something like the Chipex system? I've yet to try it, but looks like a much safer option for your needs. I get hammered with chips so it'll be worth a try for me too.


Hello mate, got round to doing it today, results are very good. I'll attach some photos in the following few days when the car is out of the garage as its getting paintwork tlc at the moment. I'm currently machine polishing. Took me about 14 hours all in all from putting paint on panel to it all being polished. I'm trying to fix some other marks on the car with my new found confidence now. The previous owner obviously liked opening the doors Into things. So I've patched those marks up on the passenger door need wet sanding when it's dry. Drivers side doesn't need doing as I was involved in a hit and run accident and got a whole new driver's side on my car and a nice respray to go with it.
Thanks again, it really helps to have someone to check my methods with 👍


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have used the Chip-ex system on my previous car and it was very impressive.

I have yet to use the same kit on my new F30 in black sapphire.

I would reccomend it


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

James_Humphries said:


> Hello mate, got round to doing it today, results are very good. I'll attach some photos in the following few days when the car is out of the garage as its getting paintwork tlc at the moment. I'm currently machine polishing. Took me about 14 hours all in all from putting paint on panel to it all being polished. I'm trying to fix some other marks on the car with my new found confidence now. The previous owner obviously liked opening the doors Into things. So I've patched those marks up on the passenger door need wet sanding when it's dry. Drivers side doesn't need doing as I was involved in a hit and run accident and got a whole new driver's side on my car and a nice respray to go with it.
> Thanks again, it really helps to have someone to check my methods with 👍


Well done! Glad it's worked out ok for you :thumb:

Just don't get over confident with your new found skill. Treat every chip like it's your first and be careful and methodical, always allow plenty of time, never rush it. Wetsanding and polishing can always bite you on the ass when you least expect it. Very satisfying when it all goes to plan though!


----------

